# Improving outdoor enclosure soil



## jackrat (Nov 24, 2010)

This summer,I noticed the soil in my outdoor enclosure was in pretty poor shape. I live in the country,where nothing gets thrown away,so we have huge piles of grass clippings.I hauled 6 loads like this.







OMG!That looked like a product placement ad for Kubota and Newcastle Ale! Oh well,gotta stay hydrated while doing chores.LOL
A lot of the grass was already decomposing.






After spreading it a minimum of a foot deep,I added 600 red worms.Then sprinkled with compost bacteria.Finally,a good soaking,which will continue on a regular basis.Oh yeah,I sprinkled some lime over it all.


----------



## terryo (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow! OK, now come to my house.


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Nov 24, 2010)

Your welcome to come to my house anytime!!


----------



## franeich (Nov 24, 2010)

Im thirsty now.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Nov 24, 2010)

Sweetness_bug said:


> Your welcome to come to my house anytime!!



Sweetness!.. show us your diamondbacks' [ on another thread or email to me ].. please?

Jeff told me on the phone the other day that he was going to do all that... he wasn't kidding!

Jeff.. you'll have 'rose-of-sharon' 6' tall by next July.

Great job!!!

NERD


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Nov 24, 2010)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Sweetness_bug said:
> 
> 
> > Your welcome to come to my house anytime!!
> ...



I posted a pic of the diamond backs under the thread today pics of my babies. check em out. they are cute and small...


----------



## jackrat (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks everybody! I think I'll do it again tommorrow,pile it up deeper.lol Terryo,I'd be honored to work in your garden!


----------



## Tom (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice. I've got to try to get something like that going here. Good beer choice. They have that in South Africa too.


----------



## jackrat (Nov 24, 2010)

Tom said:


> Nice. I've got to try to get something like that going here. Good beer choice. They have that in South Africa too.


LOL I started drinking it in Capetown.


----------



## Tom (Nov 24, 2010)

jackrat said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. I've got to try to get something like that going here. Good beer choice. They have that in South Africa too.
> ...



HA! That's hilarious. I drank lots of it in Capetown, but discovered it in Johannesburg. Some of the locals weren't all that fond of it on my last trip.


----------



## jackrat (Nov 24, 2010)

Tom said:


> jackrat said:
> 
> 
> > Tom said:
> ...


It was a sure nice break from the Tiger beer in Singapore!They say it has formaldahyde in it and I believe it!Only beer I've ever seen that had to be consumed on ice to make it remotely palatable.lol


----------



## jackrat (Nov 24, 2010)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Have I told you I'm planting figs?


----------

